# Haswell or Ivy Bridge - June 2013



## Kursah (Jun 23, 2013)

UPDATE: Went Haswell and Loving IT! 


Alright, well I've researched both AMD and Intel. The internals of my rig are sold, gotta go in a week. I started a thread in general hw, but it's gone beyond that to time to pull the trigger and build.

I plan on going with this: 

IB Build:

CPU: 3770K $309
Cooler: Noctuna NH-U12S (still may end up going with CM 212 EVO tho...) $68
MB: ASRock Z77 Extreme6 $155
RAM: G.Skill Sniper 2133 $63
VGA: Gigabyte GTX770 N770OC $400
SSD: Samsung 840 120GB $90

Or the same everything else but the CPU and MB for Haswell:

Newegg Combo: Haswell 4770k and  ASUS Z87-PRO - $440

That's CHEAPER than the 3770k and Asrock Extreme6 which comes to $464. Really makes it a challenge to choose which to go with from a budget perspective. But then I do gotta remember I'll have better odds of higher OC's with 3770 and won't lose out on gaming performance.

I'm leaning Ivy Bridge...but going with Haswell is very tempting and I could better justify the extra for the better cooler (over CM212). 

My main plans, Overclocking and Gaming. What I'm keeping out of my old rig:

Case: Lian Li Lancool PC K62
PSU: Corsair HX-750
Sound: Auzen X-Fi Forte
DVD: Asus DVD Burner
Monitor: Dell 23" U2312HM 1920x1080

I do realize I could save some on a little cheaper VGA, go with a cheaper CPU, etc. But I keep reading better OC results with the 3770k and 4770k from what I have researched and also seems the hyperthreading may be worth-while for a lasting build. This thing may need to last upwards of 4 years at this point. May not have the money to do this for a long time beyond this, but have a budget. Been a lot of hours of researching reviews, consumer reports, threads, etc to come to the parts I've chosen. STill not 100% sure...so many options...


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 23, 2013)

I would go haswell and invest a little more in the cooler and get this:
CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler


----------



## radrok (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah no point in getting an outdated socket.

There's the MSI GD65 Gaming in that combo offer from Newegg, I'd recommend you that one.

The MSI board got a very nice review here on TPU

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/Z87-GD65_GAMING/15.html

You could also go 4670k + GD65 and get a GTX 780, you have a lot of options


----------



## Kursah (Jun 23, 2013)

Honestly I'm planning on a tower air cooler of sorts, keeping it simple and affordable and a personal preferance. Still up in the air if I may just downgrade to the CM 212 EVO and call it a day...what I quoted is already overbudget by a bit. That's part of my hesitance with Haswell...is the reality that to even hit 4.5 I may need a $100+ water cooling solution.

Thanks for the suggestion radrok, but really one of the current Haswell + MB combo's is really about what I can do. They save ya enough $$$ it makes it more viable to go with.


----------



## qubit (Jun 23, 2013)

Why would you get IB over Haswell?


----------



## radrok (Jun 23, 2013)

Are you sure you can get a better overclocker with IB? I recall seeing people needing to delid to get a "decent" overclock.

I may be mistaken though.

EDIT: Damn you and your avatars qubit


----------



## Kursah (Jun 23, 2013)

Just on what I have been researching with better luck on OC and it's been around long enough that everything's mature Bios-wise. It's more the safer route and seems I may be able to OC further, and seems it'll do the same in games that Haswell will. 

Beyond that just doubt in Haswell at this point...just making sure the decision I make isn't one I regret even if that means going with a little older solution.

radrok you may be right and maybe the better results I'm reading are with delidded cpu's...


----------



## radrok (Jun 23, 2013)

Well to be fair Haswell has a much better chipset than IB, the native array of sata ports is impressive should you need more connectivity in the future.

Will probably be easier to get a new CPU just in case you'd need/want and retain more resale value just in case.

A mid range board in Haswell is just about an high end board (non overclocking tier we talking about) for IB. What's missing on IB compared to HSW was integrated with second party controllers which MB companies charged a good share for them.


----------



## qubit (Jun 23, 2013)

radrok said:


> EDIT: Damn you and your avatars qubit



Moran Atias 

And that's a good point about the superior chipset. The fact that LGA1155 is now obsolete may also be significant to a point.

The choice for me would be between SB and Haswell, since SB overclocks so much better, otherwise Haswell has the advantage over IB. As overclocking is so important to Kursah, I think he's better off with SB.


----------



## radrok (Jun 23, 2013)

This should clarify your doubts

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7003/the-haswell-review-intel-core-i74770k-i54560k-tested/6

I'd take Haswell over IB any day cause even a slight % gain in single threaded power is a win in my book considering the more we go on with software the more we stay stuck to poor multithreaded coding.

Consider you are getting baseline better performance than IB without overclocking as the latter is just lottery, I mean you could find a golden chip or a dud either way.


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 23, 2013)

Haswell also has a better memory controller.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 23, 2013)

Go Haswell


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 23, 2013)

Ultimately the question becomes: is an overclocked IVB better than an overclocked Haswell? My limited knowledge tells me that on a budget air cooler you can expect a low 4.xGhz for Haswell, a mid 4.xGhz for IVB so in my opinion Haswell should come out slightly ahead.


----------



## springs113 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey do you have a microcenter near you cause you can get a combination of a 4770k for 279 + msi gd65 (160 ithink) then also an additional $40 off.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't have a microcenter nearby unfortunately, I wish there was! But the newegg combo with the 4770k and Asus z87 Pro is $100 off, normally $540 is atm $440. There are 3 other boards I can choose from in the combo. But from what I've researched the Asus is most stable, best clocking of the bunch.

Limited Time Offer on 4th Gen Intel® Core&trade; C...

I am going to go Haswell...just gonna spend a little more time and make sure what parts I've chosen are what parts I am for sure going to buy.

CPU: Intel 4770k $350
MB: Asus Z87 Pro $209
Above are in the Combo Deal for $440
RAM: G.Skill Sniper 8GB 2133 $63 after promo code
CPU Cooler: Noctuna NH-U12S $70
GFX: GIGABYTE GV-N770OC-2GD GTX770 with 450W Cooler $400

Again keep in mind my goals are gaming, overclocking, yes I'll be doing some video editing and multimedia work, and this build needs to last me a few years while fitting in my budget. Though with the extra cost from the SSD on sale (the Samsung 840 120GB for $89 after sale and promo code makes my first personal build SSD enticing) and the fancier than the CM212 EVO cooler (never had a Noctuna but always wanted one, the U12S is comparable to the older and larger D14 performance-wise from reviews I've read, also cheaper).

Thanks for the input so far guys! I really appreciate it! 

I am looking into that G65 MSI MB...good looking board for sure! Damn do I wish there was a microcenter near me!


----------



## Kursah (Jun 23, 2013)

Order placed, the above parts were unchanged after a couple more hours of thought and research I feel confident in my purchase. I am hoping to achieve a 4.2-4.6GHz OC on air. Pretty exciting for me as well...this will be the first time in many years I've purchased anything so close to it's launch both on VGA, CPU and Chipset fronts. But as many said, Haswell and 1150 are the future, and the money spent now will hopefully keep me going smoothly for a few years through school and working into a career.

Thanks for all the help, and I'll report back once everything shows up and I get going.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 23, 2013)

qubit said:


> Why would you get IB over Haswell?



cause it is less expensive and Haswell is a dud.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 23, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Order placed, the above parts were unchanged after a couple more hours of thought and research I feel confident in my purchase. I am hoping to achieve a 4.2-4.6GHz OC on air. Pretty exciting for me as well...this will be the first time in many years I've purchased anything so close to it's launch both on VGA, CPU and Chipset fronts. But as many said, Haswell and 1150 are the future, and the money spent now will hopefully keep me going smoothly for a few years through school and working into a career.
> 
> Thanks for all the help, and I'll report back once everything shows up and I get going.





4.2 surely, 4.6Ghz doubtful. Intel uses cheap Tim instead of soldering lid.


----------



## Sinzia (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd go haswell for the chipset alone, all those sata 6g ports!


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 23, 2013)

Sinzia said:


> I'd go haswell for the chipset alone, all those sata 6g ports!



Candy, if your not running multiple drives.....


----------



## MatTheCat II (Jun 23, 2013)

qubit said:


> Why would you get IB over Haswell?



Cos clock for clock there is no difference in performance and the IB will be able to clock a good bit higher than Haswell.

The Haswell chips runs very hot. Much hotter than all the review sites will have everyone believe due to Intel cherry picking the early review samples.

If I was buying a new CPU today, it would be Ivybridge.



Kursah said:


> Order placed, the above parts were unchanged after a couple more hours of thought and research I feel confident in my purchase. I am hoping to achieve a 4.2-4.6GHz OC on air.



For what its worth, I run my desktop Sandybridge 2600K @ 4.5Ghz, on air, at stock volts. Only game where I could really say that I was bottlenecked by CPU would be BF3 online, in some situations on populated large maps......with lots and lots of stuff going on.....imagine that CPU will be a bottleneck when I ditch EA and their bstardised BF series for ARMA III later this year.


----------



## Hood (Jun 23, 2013)

*Go With Haswell*



Fourstaff said:


> Ultimately the question becomes: is an overclocked IVB better than an overclocked Haswell? My limited knowledge tells me that on a budget air cooler you can expect a low 4.xGhz for Haswell, a mid 4.xGhz for IVB so in my opinion Haswell should come out slightly ahead.



All IB chips are not good overclockers, but the odds of getting a good one are probably 60/40 in favor.  But according to JJ, the Asus marketing rep who's team has tested ~1000 Haswell CPUs, only about 20% are able to exceed 4600 MHz, and even those top out at ~4800.  My personal 3570K has been stable at 4900/4.26 vcore (but at it's thermal limit on an H100) - with de-lidding and/or a custom water loop I could probably hit 5.1 GHz.  But for an every day overclock I keep it at 4500/.040 +offset, the slight speed boost at 4600-4900 isn't worth the large amounts of extra heat and possible instability.  So while the Haswell may not break any OC records, at 4500 it will have a decent 10% speed increase over the Ivy at the same clock, and that's what you'll be using for your every day OC anyway.  So go with the new platform and pray you get a decent chip.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 23, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> cause it is less expensive and Haswell is a dud.



Unfortunately with the Newegg sale it was only about $20 less expensive than Haswell. Which is what prompted me to go for it.

If I can get 4.2 or a little more out of it, I'll be happy as hell! I'm sure it'll be plenty fast even @ stock compared to my Lynnfield 760 @ 4.0. It was a tough call for me on this one. But both options had their positives and negatives, and I tried to go against what I usually do and spent a little more than I normally would in the hopes that this purchase will last.

I guess here's to hoping I don't get a total dud cpu! I have been reading a couple forums with people out there having better luck with oc and cooler temps more recently. So maybe I'll luck out!


----------



## Kursah (Jun 24, 2013)

I am going to order a Noctua NH-U14S. It's only $5 more than I paid for the U12S and I should've paid more attention to that! The U12S would probably work fine, but the 14S is more capable than the 12S in dual fan config. So gonna return the 12S to Amazon once it shows and order the 14S now.

The more I research the more the 14S makes sense for my needs. I don't plan to go dual fan, and haven't ran dual fan towers in years but I like having the option to do so in the future.

I'm going with air, that's for sure...and I'm about to pull the trigger on the 14S, but I will take a gander in that price range and see what else comes up.


----------



## qubit (Jun 24, 2013)

I've got dual fans on my NH-D14 (it came with them) and at the slower speed it's whisper quiet. Well worth having a Noctua.



MatTheCat II said:


> Cos clock for clock there is no difference in performance and the IB will be able to clock a good bit higher than Haswell.
> 
> The Haswell chips runs very hot. Much hotter than all the review sites will have everyone believe due to Intel cherry picking the early review samples.
> 
> If I was buying a new CPU today, it would be Ivybridge.



No, Haswell has a slightly faster IPC, 5-10% depending on task.

Which one overclocks better I'd have to rely on reviews and user's experiences. IB might indeed overclock a bit better due to the heat issue and therefore give better performance than Haswell when overclocked. I certainly don't want a heat monster in my rig, either.


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 24, 2013)

qubit said:


> I've got dual fans on my NH-D14 (it came with them) and at the slower speed it's whisper quiet. Well worth having a Noctua.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both Ivy and haswell produce less HEAT than sandy,the problem is not with heat,its with the Temperature which is higher due to the lid not being solder and also because the IGPU take more space on the die = less contact area for the cores with the IHS,but the cores themselves on ivy/haswell produce less heat.


----------



## Tonduluboy (Jun 24, 2013)

i bought these when haswell was released.

ASUS Z87-A (Cheap, the overclock site review managed to reach 4.7 Ghz stable using this mobo) 
i7-4770k

Additional $$$ use to buy better GPU.


----------



## qubit (Jun 24, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> Both Ivy and haswell produce less HEAT than sandy,the problem is not with heat,its with the Temperature which is higher due to the lid not being solder and also because the IGPU take more space on the die = less contact area for the cores with the IHS,but the cores themselves on ivy/haswell produce less heat.



Yes, you're technically correct. 

Having said that, they get _hotter_ or have more heat _buildup_ due to that TIM on the heatspreader, just to confuse everything, lol. It's not surprising that people get confused between heat and temperature.

I'd love to see how an IB or Haswell performs with no IGP and a soldered heatspreader. I bet the overclocking performance of IB at least, would be very good, easily beating SB.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 25, 2013)

Both are a tossup as far as overclocking goes. I run my 3770Ks at 4.3GHz 1.18v and my 4770K runs at 4300 core/4200 cache at around 1.15v for both (with slightly increased VCCSA, DIO and AIO voltages). My vote is Haswell as it has some improvements as far as instructions and branch prediction go along with a nicer platform. No sense in going with LGA 1155 now that it is going to go the way of the dodo when LGA 1150 should get the Haswell refresh next year. Who gives a crap if it overclocks a little less, as both have diminishing returns after about 4.2/4.3 GHz unless you got lucky.


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 25, 2013)

qubit said:


> Yes, you're technically correct.
> 
> Having said that, they get _hotter_ or have more heat _buildup_ due to that TIM on the heatspreader, just to confuse everything, lol. It's not surprising that people get confused between heat and temperature.
> 
> I'd love to see how an IB or Haswell performs with no IGP and a soldered heatspreader. I bet the overclocking performance of IB at least, would be very good, easily beating SB.



Well considering the fact that Ivy also uses cheap TIM for its lid and also has a rather large IGPU i figured it would be a no brainer to go for haswell.
If you want to see how well Ivy performs without an igpu and a soldered lid,take a closer look at the 4820k when its released.


----------



## qubit (Jun 25, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> Well considering the fact that Ivy also uses cheap TIM for its lid and also has a rather large IGPU i figured it would be a no brainer to go for haswell.
> If you want to see how well Ivy performs without an igpu and a soldered lid,take a closer look at the 4820k when its released.



Yes, I'll be reading about "Haswell-E" with interest.


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 25, 2013)

qubit said:


> Yes, I'll be reading about "Haswell-E" with interest.



Ivy-E*,although Haswell-E IS alot more interesting.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 25, 2013)

Well I am going to stay hopeful I luck out and still have decent OC-ability. Honestly 4.2-4.6 seems realistic...and I am not aiming for insane OC's. I go for a happy medium where voltage stays acceptable along with temps and performance. After so far the performance isn't worth it, and that's where I may try to get messing around but settle for less for the sake of the reasons listed prior and also major is stability.

This i5-760/P55 build has been solid. I had to fix a few bent pins on the MB socket when I got it so it'd read all my memory but beyond that, I've had no issues and attained 4GHz with little effort. The Xig cooler keeps it in low-mid 60's load. Been some good years with this build and I'm sure even if I have trouble hitting 4.2-4.3 that it'll be something that still performs for my needs for the next several years.

I hope anyone that searches for this thread looking for answers finds them, and I thank eveyrone that has posted here thus far. These are the kinds of threads I searched for, and found few of. Great information, best forum on the web that's why I keep coming back here! Now cross your damn fingers I'll have good luck with OC's on Air with Haswell!


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 25, 2013)

Just keep in mind that you might need some tweaking before you reach a good OC result,Haswell introduced some new tweaking options such as uncore and ring voltage.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 25, 2013)

Ya I've been reading articles, threads and watching videos. Going for my Q9650/P45 OC setup to the i5-760/P55 brought some changes and challenges in it's own rights. But it appears going to the i7-4770k/Z87 is going to be even more-so. Bring it!

If the next newest and bestest thing were too easy, it'd be boring. This possibility of a crap clocking chip brings on a lot more excitement and tension to what would otherwise be just another upgrade...at least for me. That and I feel pretty good about what I would say is a realistic OC goal of 4.2-4.6. Most likely in the lower end of that spectrum with the air cooler on there...but going with the NH-U14S I should be at least acceptable.

I will do my best to bring the info I collect back to this thread! If anyone is doing an IB build instead of Haswell right now, or just did, please donate! Let's make one of the really good thread for researchers out there!


----------



## qubit (Jun 26, 2013)

Kursah said:


> This possibility of a crap clocking chip brings on a lot more excitement and tension to what would otherwise be just another upgrade...at least for me.



I like this bit especially.  Don't nothin' faze you dude!

If nothing else, you end up with a platform with better and more up to date features than the old SB and that little bit more longevity before it really needs another upgrade.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm building next month, going for a haswell, I5 4670k and the msi gd65 gaming board.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice! Brings me back to the days when you talked me into an e6300 and an Asus P5Q Deluxe so I could hit that 500FSB to attain 3.5Ghz iirc! I'll never forget that or your help with that epic build! The damn buffalo firestix ddr2 was repeated garbage tho! 

Looking forward to hearing about your build and your OC's with it! Hope you get a golden clocker tigger! Ya gonna go air cooled? I considered the gd65 gaming board, but the money saved from Newegg's sale (save $100 on certain combos) and the research I did the MSI board was a gd45 and compared to the Asus ans Asrock boards didn't seem as appealing and it would've went over budget.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 26, 2013)

Kurash - Check this thread out for information regarding over clocking Haswell
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185344


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 26, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Nice! Brings me back to the days when you talked me into an e6300 and an Asus P5Q Deluxe so I could hit that 500FSB to attain 3.5Ghz iirc! I'll never forget that or your help with that epic build! The damn buffalo firestix ddr2 was repeated garbage tho!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your build and your OC's with it! Hope you get a golden clocker tigger! Ya gonna go air cooled? I considered the gd65 gaming board, but the money saved from Newegg's sale (save $100 on certain combos) and the research I did the MSI board was a gd45 and compared to the Asus ans Asrock boards didn't seem as appealing and it would've went over budget.



Had some good times me and you in the past bud, it is really good to see you back. My e6300 oc is in my sig, what a awesome cpu/board/ram combo that was. The guy i sold it to still has it.

I'm not sure if I'm going air or a aio water cooler yet, I'll see next month.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 26, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Kurash - Check this thread out for information regarding over clocking Haswell
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185344



Yep, I have had a tab open on that thread for a few days now. Very good one to read through and I can't wait to be a part of it, donate my first boot voltages and OC results under the NH-U14S. What I hope to show with this thread is the options someone has at this current point in time. I wish I had enough money to do two builds to complete this thread and show the possible results of going both directions. From a value, OC and budget standpoint, IB may be the way to go...but with current sales, OC as a lesser priority or higher challenge, and the new technology and platform makes Haswell a very tempting option that many should seriously consider.

I agree it's crap with Intel no longer using solder and using crap TIM. I don't plan to delid my CPU, but I do plan on getting the Intel "in case shit happens while you OC" warranty for $25.

Tigger, ya those were the days. Compared to my P4 630 that didn't OC as well the first gen Core 2 that you guided me in was an amazing build and has since hooked me into overclocking much more than I ever had been in the decade prior. It's good to be back and to see so many familiar faces around! This is still the best place to be on the web, I never plan on leaving...life may just make me step away here and there.



EDIT: Well Tigger, take a serious look at the Noctua NH-U14S or even the D14 ( I think?).. They keep up with a lot of AIO solutions within 1-2C depending on circumstances. Though they may need to use 2 fans...but fwir it seems the U14S even with a single fan can keep up or relatively close to 240mm AIO solutions. I thought about going that route, but I've always ran air on my personal builds and it adds another element of challenge and a lesser element of failure and maintenance. Keep me posted on what direction you go, looking forward to seeing what happens!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 26, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Yep, I have had a tab open on that thread for a few days now. Very good one to read through and I can't wait to be a part of it, donate my first boot voltages and OC results under the NH-U14S. What I hope to show with this thread is the options someone has at this current point in time. I wish I had enough money to do two builds to complete this thread and show the possible results of going both directions. From a value, OC and budget standpoint, IB may be the way to go...but with current sales, OC as a lesser priority or higher challenge, and the new technology and platform makes Haswell a very tempting option that many should seriously consider.
> 
> I agree it's crap with Intel no longer using solder and using crap TIM. I don't plan to delid my CPU, but I do plan on getting the Intel "in case shit happens while you OC" warranty for $25.
> 
> ...



I'm looking forward to getting my hands dirty again, so to speak. I did enjoy those old days myself, we had some fun, and some nice competitions, remember the science mark thread? with everyone trying to beat everyone else.

I will let you know what I do though.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 3, 2013)

Well I finally found time to slap my Haswell parts together in my tower. Loving it so far, but not able to OC as I'm awaiting the cooler. I was gonna go with the Noctua U12S...but decided to get the U14S and the 12 had already shipped...it's in the B/S/T section if anyone wants it before I ship it back...I really wanna keep it but I have no reason to at this point and since I'm not a reviewer no need in me doing comparisons several others have already done.

But the system is sure snappy...between Haswell and the SSD man it's just fast...at...everything. The GTX770 runs quiet and cool. Turbos past 1200 core. 

I am eager to OC the CPU and see if I got a good clocker or not..kind of exciting that I don't know still. Cooler should be here by Saturday. I still have to finish my cable management as I'm going to use the MB fan headers to power the case fans instead of 12v 4-pin adapters that I'm currently using.

With the heatwave up here things have been very warm but so far on the stock cooler I haven't seen over 70C yet...though I'm not always watching nor running prime95 or aida64 stress.

More to come!


----------



## radrok (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats, let us see some nice low volts overclocks!


----------



## springs113 (Jul 3, 2013)

Good to know you saw the light lol.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 13, 2013)

Been uber busy but have had some time to mess around. Got the Noctua U14S cooler slapped on, and it's a sweet piece of cooling hardware for sure! I have been playing around with OC's ranging from 4.2 @ 1.20v to 4.4 @ 1.30v. Working on making sure things are stable, haven't had time to spend nailing down final settings and voltages. But I will say OC-ing this Haswell has been more challenging than the Core2's and i5's I've OC'd in the past. My VID is average at 1.072v, and my CPU isn't a clocking monster by any means...for many it'd be disappointing I'm sure. I'm pretty happy so far...the performance at stock was already noticeably better than my i5-760 @ 4.0GHz. And running 4.2+ on this 4770K has been entertaining!

I am learning a lot and am VERY happy with my purchase. I did buy the Intel $25 OC insurance so we're good there. I will say this chip has some hoooottt temps. Even with my monster air cooler which will let the cores idle in the lower 30's, as soon as I run wPrime or whatever, temps instantly shoot up to the 60's and 70's before leveling out.

Next thing, Crazyeyesreaper made a comment about cooler tower orientation and Haswell and claims that there is some untapped potential on cooling performance even if only 1 degree C. He says that using the cooler like = will be more effective than the standard || orientation. Mine is in standard, but for years prior I ran how he suggested as I assumed it would be more effective. Especially with my PC case the sadly discontinued Lian Li Lancool PC-K62, as it has 1 rear 120mm and 2 top 140mm exhaust fans that keep the CPU heat on constant evacuation. Sadly their MB tray CPU hole is offset and too small meaning I have to partially remove my darn MB to adjust the orientation of my large CPU cooler. I went with the standard orientation to NOT cover my memory DIMMS, but these G.Skill Snipers have me confident in their performance so I think I will try some tests of my own and report back here and in the Haswell OC Clubhouse.

Who else has recently jumped onto Haswell? What's your plans? Tigger did ya get setup yet?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Been uber busy but have had some time to mess around. Got the Noctua U14S cooler slapped on, and it's a sweet piece of cooling hardware for sure! I have been playing around with OC's ranging from 4.2 @ 1.20v to 4.4 @ 1.30v. Working on making sure things are stable, haven't had time to spend nailing down final settings and voltages. But I will say OC-ing this Haswell has been more challenging than the Core2's and i5's I've OC'd in the past. My VID is average at 1.072v, and my CPU isn't a clocking monster by any means...for many it'd be disappointing I'm sure. I'm pretty happy so far...the performance at stock was already noticeably better than my i5-760 @ 4.0GHz. And running 4.2+ on this 4770K has been entertaining!
> 
> I am learning a lot and am VERY happy with my purchase. I did buy the Intel $25 OC insurance so we're good there. I will say this chip has some hoooottt temps. Even with my monster air cooler which will let the cores idle in the lower 30's, as soon as I run wPrime or whatever, temps instantly shoot up to the 60's and 70's before leveling out.
> 
> ...



About the end of the month mate, i'll be getting a 4670k though, just unsure whether to get the Asus Hero, or MSI gd65 gaming.

Glad you're enjoying it, while I rock with my Q8200


----------

